# Amanda Seyfried und 'Dexter'-Star Desmond Harrington liiert?



## beachkini (27 Juli 2012)

​
Ist Amanda Seyfried, 26, wieder vergeben? Nachdem der "Mamma Mia"-Schauspielerin zuletzt eine Romanze mit Josh Hartnett nachgesagt wurde, soll sie sich jetzt "Dexter"-Star Desmond Harrington, 35, geangelt haben. 

Deutsche Fans der Serie um den Serienkiller Dexter Morgan kennen Desmond Harrington als Joseph Quinn, der seit der dritten Staffel im Morddezernat von Miami ermittelt und mit Dexters Schwester Debra lliert ist.

Im echten Leben hat er nun ein Auge auf die blonde Schönheit Amanda Seyfried geworfen. So verrät ein Augenzeuge, dass die beiden den Mittwochabend, 25. Juli, gemeinsam in einer Bar in Los Angeles verbrachten.

Details kann der Insider auch berichten: "Sie hielten Händchen und er hatte seinen Arm um sie gelegt. Irgendwann lehnte er sich sogar für einen leidenschaftlichen Kuss zu ihr herüber. Sie schienen total verknallt."

Gesehen werden wollten die beiden Stars dabei aber nicht, weshalb Seyfried mit zwei männlichen Begleitern ankam und sich mit Harrington in eine stille Ecke zurückzog. Der Informant enthüllt: "Desmond behielt die ganze Zeit seine Baseballkappe auf und die Gruppe suchte sich einen abgelegenen Tisch, um ein paar Drinks und ihr Abendessen zu genießen."

Bei den Dreharbeiten zu ihrem neuen Film "Lovelace" soll Seyfried indes Anfang des Jahres ihrem Co-Star James Franco nähergekommen sein. Laut "New York Daily News" soll zwischen den zwei Schauspielerin jedoch "nichts ernstes" gelaufen sein.

Mal sehen, wie es sich mit Desmond entwickelt!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Q (27 Juli 2012)

sie müsste die Kerle ja eigentlich anziehen wie der Honig die Bienen  :thx:


----------

